# Finally set up in Florida



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Sharpobject and I have not been able to set up display since 2010 because of our move to Florida. Here it is http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1483


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Quite a set up. I love the 3 skellies on a bench and the skellie in the hammock with the vulture picking at a toe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice house!

I'm not used to seeing palm trees and skellies - takes some getting used to Oh, and there's a really large arachnid in your yard that you might want to call an exterminator about.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Skellie in Hammock was added this year. Quick and easy. It was quite different setting up here in 80 degree weather vs PA weather which was always cool this time of year and the sun adds its own challenges here.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks good. You certainly have a lot of space to work with. I hope the tots enjoy your hard work. Nice job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the spider!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

everything looks great! 

sidenote: LOVE the palm trees.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Florida's not so bad. Warmer weather makes for easier fog chillen


----------

